# I think Rosie has abandoned the babies.. HELP PLEASE!!



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

She hasnt been in the nest once today...
She is sleeping in her hippo toy at the opposite end to the nest where the babies are...
What do i do? I know i cant touch them yet but i'm worried about them... 

Help please!!???


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Are the babies sqeaking, they will sqeak when they are hungry? Also (sorry to say this) but are you sure they are still alive?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Are the babies sqeaking, they will sqeak when they are hungry? Also (sorry to say this) but are you sure they are still alive?


I heard a couple of squeaks earlier on but not for a few hours..

Do you think its best to open the house and check on them?
It's just that if i do and they are still alive then i run the risk of her killing them if i get my scent on them


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I just took the hippo out and checked it... she definately didnt move them to be with her...
I've removed it now and she went back in the nest for a sec but keeps looking for the hippo
Am i being cruel by removing it?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> I heard a couple of squeaks earlier on but not for a few hours..
> 
> Do you think its best to open the house and check on them?
> It's just that if i do and they are still alive then i run the risk of her killing them if i get my scent on them


To be honest successfully hand rearing such young hamsters (especially dwarfs) would be very unlikely so if you did find live babies in there what could you do? I would wait, did she ignore the sqeaks earlier? If you do decide to lift the roof of the house for a check I would put some lovely food in for mum so she is distracted and make sure you rub your hands in the shavings first. I really hope she hasn't left them and they are fine. I would definately keep the hippo out, Spike couldn't use her beloved wheel for four weeks as that is where she made her nest so I think Rosie can do without her hippo.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I've just heard another squeak..
She will not go into the nest though... She went in for a second or two but then came back out and is now trying to go to sleep under a mound of shavings


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> To be honest successfully hand rearing such young hamsters (especially dwarfs) would be very unlikely so if you did find live babies in there what could you do? I would wait, did she ignore the sqeaks earlier? If you do decide to lift the roof of the house for a check I would put some lovely food in for mum so she is distracted and make sure you rub your hands in the shavings first. I really hope she hasn't left them and they are fine. I would definately keep the hippo out, Spike couldn't use her beloved wheel for four weeks as that is where she made her nest so I think Rosie can do without her hippo.


She didnt ignore the squeaks earlier...
And last night i was watching her and everytime they squeaked she ran to them 
I will just lift the roof off... I'll prob have to leave it off though as its a sod to click back on


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Have you tried sending a pm to Zoe, she has bred dwarf hamsters before. Spike was very straight forward so I can't offer too much advice.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

have you been in the cage at all since you believe she had the babies ??? 

how long ago was it since you last heard squeks ?? 

what is rosie doing at the moment ? 

when did she last go in the nest ?


----------



## Buggles (Jul 14, 2009)

Are you 100% sure has even had babies?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> have you been in the cage at all since you believe she had the babies ???
> 
> how long ago was it since you last heard squeks ??
> 
> ...


Yes i have been in the cage to feed her and change her water...
I heard a couple of squeaks an hour or so ago..
She went back to the nest an hour or so ago and has not come out since.. 
I did remove her hippo she was sleeping in though, to encourage her back to the nest..



Buggles said:


> Are you 100% sure has even had babies?


99.9% sure


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

thats a relief then 

i would leave her be now and keep noise to a minimum. 
when you do go in the cage i would scatter food on the floor as if she gets disturbed and comes out 2 see whats going on then she will get distracted by the food around her. 

but i wouldnt go in the cage till tomorow afternoon time 
also are you giving rosie some nice high protein foods ??? 

have you been to [email protected] and complai


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> thats a relief then
> 
> i would leave her be now and keep noise to a minimum.
> when you do go in the cage i would scatter food on the floor as if she gets disturbed and comes out 2 see whats going on then she will get distracted by the food around her.
> ...


I wont need to go in the cage til tomorrow now as i've changed her water and given her lots of food..
I've given her some scrambled egg and a bit of cheese...
I've given the other dwarf some too as she could also be pregnant 

I have been to [email protected] and told them but i have to wait to see the manager tomorrow.. I doubt they'll do anything though


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

good good you are doing a great job by the sounds of it 

 another pregnant dwarf ??? where did you get her from ? [email protected] again by any chance ?? lol 

have you got a good weighing scales ?? 

you can also give them some nice fresh fruit and veg (small amounts though) i also give mine porriage but made with lactol milk 
are you using milk in the scrambled egg ?? 

i doubt it too, if they offer to take the babies off you when they are old enough then DONT as the same will jus happen to them !!!! 

where do you live by the way ??


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> good good you are doing a great job by the sounds of it
> 
> another pregnant dwarf ??? where did you get her from ? [email protected] again by any chance ?? lol
> 
> ...


I got her in paws for thought.. I was in there talking to a girl who works there and a woman came in with a shoebox.. 3 dwarfs were inside..
She said she didnt want them and asked them to take them but they only had room for 2 of them.. She was going to dump her outside next to the dual carriageway :cursing:
Anyways... i ended up with her.. The petshop rang me though and informed me that the other two in the box are boys... She only looks to be about 6-7 weeks, but she is quickly gaining weight 

I havent got any digital scales... the ones i have are not very accurate 
I put a tiny bit of milk in but it's cows milk... What milk is ok for them? Would kitten milk be ok?
I've put a few tiny bits of carrot in there... Rosie seems to like it

I live in Leeds...
I deff will not give [email protected] the babies... They dont look after any of the animals they sell properly imo


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I got her in paws for thought.. I was in there talking to a girl who works there and a woman came in with a shoebox.. 3 dwarfs were inside..
> She said she didnt want them and asked them to take them but they only had room for 2 of them.. She was going to dump her outside next to the dual carriageway :cursing:
> Anyways... i ended up with her.. The petshop rang me though and informed me that the other two in the box are boys... She only looks to be about 6-7 weeks, but she is quickly gaining weight
> 
> ...


awwwww bless her little cotton socks, you will have to be very careful and keep a good eye on her as she is extremly young to be breed, but yes theirs a good chance thats she is pregnant as they can mate at 4-5 weeks of age.

as they can mate at around 4-5 weeks and she is about 6-7 weeks there is a good chance that she will be due quite soon especially if she is gaining weight quickly at the moment as its usually near the end of the gestation period that they pile on the pounds.

i would sugesst trying to get some good digital scales. i got mine from amazon they are a small pocket scales and was around £10 and gives the weight to every 1g so very accurate.

cows milk is very bad for them and will give her dirrohea you need to be either giving her goats milk or getting some lactol puppy powdered milk - kitten milk is also fine though.

yeh they always like carrot, also apple, peppers, rassberrys, blueberries. 
you could also try and get some live mealworms as these are high in protein and fat which she will need quite a lot of at the moment to produce good milk for the young.

i agree with your opinion extremly. i wish i could go in there some times and tell every customer that is buying animals exactly what is wrong with them or what they will need. i wish i could go and take all their animals off them aswel, makes me sooooo angry and annoyed !!!!!!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

*Live* mealworms??? :scared:
I do not do well with bugs... :frown2:

I will try though... Shall i give one to each of them or wait to see if Misty is actually pregnant?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I can give her lots (not all at once, obviously) of fresh veg and fruit.. we grow lots in our garden, so i know they are all chemical free and very fresh


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

with the mealworms i would give about 3 to rosie say every 3 days and give just one to misty instead of 3 and when you are pretty sure she is then increase it. 

with the fruit and veg try not to give them too much to start with and make sure you rinse them under the tap to remove and bird poo, insects ect. 

my dad goes his own veg aswel its great im always nicking things without him knowing lol. 

i also give mine apple tree branches to keep them busy and give them something to knaw on  they love them ! 


i would say give them dired mealworms but the protein and fat has really gone in these so not much point really. if they just take them off you and stick them striaght in their pouch try to make them fight for it first until they break it in half and then give it to them. quite disgusting but ensures the worms dont nibble their pouches 

you can prob tell that i have pretty strong stomach


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> i also give mine apple tree branches to keep them busy and give them something to knaw on  they love them !
> 
> I would say give them dired mealworms but the protein and fat has really gone in these so not much point really. if they just take them off you and stick them striaght in their pouch try to make them fight for it first until they break it in half and then give it to them. quite disgusting but ensures the worms dont nibble their pouches
> 
> you can prob tell that i have pretty strong stomach


Yes... I seem to remember the thread last night about your "puppy"...
I couldnt sleep for ages... I kept thinking i had something crawling on me...

Leo and Blackie love apple tree branches... Lucky isnt so sure and i haven't tried Jim with them yet...


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Yes... I seem to remember the thread last night about your "puppy"...
> I couldnt sleep for ages... I kept thinking i had something crawling on me...
> 
> Leo and Blackie love apple tree branches... Lucky isnt so sure and i haven't tried Jim with them yet...


Sorry I shouldn't laugh but anyone reading this thread will think you have a fear of puppys.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

who are leo, blackie and lucky ??? 

how many hamsters do you have ??? 

haha yeh the puppy, i remember now :laugh: 

sorry


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Sorry I shouldn't laugh but anyone reading this thread will think you have a fear of puppys.


:lol::lol: You mean those fury things with eight legs??? Sure do


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> who are leo, blackie and lucky ???
> 
> how many hamsters do you have ???
> 
> ...


I have 4 syrians, a campbells (Rosie) and a winter white (the other who is maybe pregnant)

Winter white with no name as yet (maybe Misty??)








Rosie








Jim








Leo (a rescue)








Lucky (also a rescue)








Blackie (another rescue)








This is Hammy who died a few weeks ago (RIP baby)


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

i would have said that rosie was a winter white also as she looks very alike to mine 

i love the colours of mitsy and blackie they are lush 

so you have six all together then ?? think i counted correctly. 

sorry about your loss of hammy


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks 

Yes six.. Plus however many babies i end up with... If there are lots then i may not be able to keep them all :frown2::crying::cryin:

Not sure if she is then... They just said she's a campbells... Then again, what can you believe at [email protected]???


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Rosie has just been out, had a run round, had a drink and something to eat and is now back in bed with the babies 

She doesnt like her egg btw... 

Misty is as active as Rosie was when she was pregnant


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

awwwww thats good, i dont think my sunshine has actually had her babies. she has just come out and i weighed her as she didnt look any smaller and she has actually gained a few more grams 

so believe it was a faulse alarm and she has just had a lazy day lol


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Rosie has just been out, had a run round, had a drink and something to eat and is now back in bed with the babies
> 
> She doesnt like her egg btw...
> 
> Misty is as active as Rosie was when she was pregnant


it may be the cows milk in the egg that rosie doesnt like, or maybe its the texture of it, prob slightly weired eating something soft and fluffy instead of hard crunchy things lol


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

lol... 
I've just managed to peek inside the nest as she left a bit of a gap in the doorway...
I couldnt see any babies... She must have them well hidden


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

oh yes she surely will have them hiden extremly well. 
make sure you dont touch the nest at all. i didnt go into my syrians nest until they were 10 days old on the first litter and that was only for a quick peak. so i would just leave them to it until they coming out on their own accord 

and all the waiting will be worth while then


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

She's been in the nest with them all morning 
She was out last night playing and eating but kept running back to the nest to check on them 
She's being a good mummy now bless her

There is a strange smell coming from the cage though... Cant really explain it.. It's almost a musky smell  

I also have to wipe her wheel down twice a day as she's leaking milk on it when she plays on it 
I thought it was pee at first as the others pee on theirs but this is definately milk


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Well it's not looking good...
I think the babies have died.. 

I managed to catch a glimpse of one last night but there is no sign of it today.. The nest is empty.. She knocked the lid off her house and i can see right in 
She has abandoned them again and has made a nest in the corner to sleep in instead of with the babies


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Just this min seen a baby...
She has it under her wooden toy in the new nest 
It was on its back and she was cleaning its belly :thumbup:


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

thats brill, is there only one there ? are there any dead ones left in the old nest ?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> thats brill, is there only one there ? are there any dead ones left in the old nest ?


No there are no other babies in the nest..

I dont know if she has anymore there with her... I just happened to see it's little legs sticking up... 
She has them very well hidden


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

well id just leave her, just to let you know i would bother cleaning the wheel as you may leave a diff smell. if its really bad then give it a quick wipe with dry tissue and nothing else.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Yes, i was only using a bit of wet kitchen roll to wipe it


I'm jumping for joy!  Thank you soooooo much 

I'm just going up to [email protected] what shall go on my shopping list for her??


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

well lactol powder milk (if they sell it) if not then some goats milk from else where. 

some nice good quality treats, possibly some lovely good quality hay. extra bedding if you dont have any. 

some kitten/dog biscuits. 

think thats it really. dont get new toys and thinks as they wont smell like her. 

DONT GET MORE HAMSTERS lol your not aloud ! says zoe. unless you get her one too 

and im glad i could help you


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> well lactol powder milk (if they sell it) if not then some goats milk from else where.
> 
> some nice good quality treats, possibly some lovely good quality hay. extra bedding if you dont have any.
> 
> ...


Me??? More hamsters??? hehehe would i do a thing like that??? sweet innocent me???


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

haha i could say the same about myself but i really now the true answers about myself and they have to be the same answers for you. i cant believe i work in a pet shop and dont actually bring any animals home with me. mind you i know that they are looked after well and all go to really good homes so i dont need to bring them home lol. 

by the way i just weighed sunshine again and she has put on 1.5g since last night :blush2: soooo i dont think its going to be much longer hopefully. she looks as though she could pop at any second. :laugh:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

lol

I just gave Rosie some kitten milk (thats all they had ) and some kitten biscuits... She loves them  She loves the milk too... I've only given her a little bit for now... i'll give her some more later if she wants some 
When she was out drinking i could see babies wriggling in the new nest


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

o0o0o good good glad she likes the kittn milk and biscuits. did you give mitsy some aswel, try and give them different things in the milk aswel (porraige, wetabixs, bread, digestive biscuit) 

sounds like shes got some healthy wiggly babies then 
lets just keep finger crossed that sunshine will pop soon aswel lol


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> o0o0o good good glad she likes the kittn milk and biscuits. did you give mitsy some aswel, try and give them different things in the milk aswel (porraige, wetabixs, bread, digestive biscuit)
> 
> sounds like shes got some healthy wiggly babies then
> lets just keep finger crossed that sunshine will pop soon aswel lol


Yes i gave her some too, though not quite as much...
I give the others dry weetabix too as a treat... They all had some scrambled egg and cheese as a treat too last night... Apart from Leo that is as he's awkward and doesn't like much  I am trying to fatten Leo up though as he's getting on a bit now and is getting quite thin...

I hope she goes bang soon


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

hi 
how are rosie and the babies today then ?? 
havnt seen sunshine today yet but still dont think she has popped :blushing:

i would suggest giving leo some live mealworms (i know you dont like creepy crawlies) but these are really fattening and will help him put on weight 
you can always just pop a couple in his food bowl.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi, they are doing ok..
She was feeding them this morning and i managed to peek 
I love their litle squeaks... They are not so high pitched now they are growing up..
She had them last thursday (i think) so it hopefully wont be long before they start wondering round the cage  I cant wait

I hope she pops soon... 

I will give him some of them...
I will also give one or two to Lucky as he still isnt the weight he should be..


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

As i was just writing the last post she came out and had a wander round and i got to see a baby again...

I was trying to take a pic but my cam died  Bloody typical


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

awwww very good. yeh there squewks are lush cant wait to hear them again. and make sure you get some pics when they come out 

i still havnt seen sunshine today  ............ i wonder ........ haha prob not knowing here. 
im starting to think that maybe she isnt and is just being greedy every day lol 

good good, i need to get some more and give them to one of my males as he seems to have been a runt of a litter and is much smaller than my other male.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Lucky is one of my rescue hams... (well they all are acutally)
He was very very thin when i got him... He hadn't had any fresh food for months... The cage was discusting too... I did a thread about it a while ago... 
I got him and Blackie from the same person, though Blackie wasnt in as bad a condition as him

Here's the thread... there are pics too 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/48628-oh-my-f-g-god.html


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

OMG !!!! 


that is F****kin unbelievable, i cannot believe that someone would do that ! and then even leave them in that condition when you came to collect them. wasnt she even embaraced by the mess they were in ! 

you must have got there just in time for those two, they are very lucky hammies indeed. 

im sooooo glad there are people like you out there to help little animals like those two and your others


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

congras on the babies

Mum will want a break every now and again !
so dont worry.

Make sure she has lots of nutrients and is fed lots of nice foods 

like mealworms, millet spray, milk (goats milk is reli good)

If mum gets aggitated put a cover over the cage and leave her in a dark quiet room for 24 hours it will calm her down and make her feel safe

Lactol is okay-ish as is kittens milk but goats milk is sooo rich in protien

xx


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> OMG !!!!
> 
> that is F****kin unbelievable, i cannot believe that someone would do that ! and then even leave them in that condition when you came to collect them. wasnt she even embaraced by the mess they were in !
> 
> ...


She wasnt in the slightest bit ashamed  I reported her to the RSPCA and she is currently being investigated



u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> congras on the babies
> 
> Mum will want a break every now and again !
> so dont worry.
> ...


I bought her some kitten milk which seems to be going down well.. With her *and* Misty... 
I will try them with goats milk though...


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Kitten milk is better, it has all the right nutrients etc in and still has loads of protein in (Well it IS meant for growing kitties) so there should be no need to use goats milk 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Ok i'll stick with what i have then... thanks


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

ide stick to what your on, they are fine on that so no need to change. 

there are still no signs of babies with me but yesterday she had lost 0.1g (not much at all but maybe a sign that they were on the way last night) i hope anyway and i havnt seen her yet today (again)


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

It looks like Misty is definately pregnant...
She is getting bigger by the day.. 
She has started to be a bit agressive towards me, growling and charging at me to bite me... So i now have to feed her and change her water before she wakes up..
She is getting to be a right little fatty.. 

It's all round her hips now and when she sits up, her belly is very round...
Looks like she's fit to bust!


----------



## ferretgirl20 (Aug 14, 2009)

hope she goes in there soon


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

well thats very exciting, dont worry abut her been aggressive for the time being it is prob all the hormones in her at the moment 

my syrian gave me a hell of a bite when she was pregnant, i even heard her teeth go through my finger, and i screamed and it poured out with blood. 

just dont try handling her anymore or if you need to then i suggest wearing gloves lol (thats what im doing to weight my dwarf at the moment as she has started biting) 

hope she pops soon, unlike my blooming dwarf (who im still not sure wether she has had them, although i havnt seen her since the day before yesterday (as i wasnt here last nite) sooo im hoping she may have had them last night 

.............. but we never know with her :laugh:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> well thats very exciting, dont worry abut her been aggressive for the time being it is prob all the hormones in her at the moment
> 
> my syrian gave me a hell of a bite when she was pregnant, i even heard her teeth go through my finger, and i screamed and it poured out with blood.
> 
> ...


lol... i hope she pops soon...

I'm going to give her cage a really good clean out tonight and make sure she has lots of bedding... Then at least if she does go bang she hopefully wont smell like Rosie...

I heard Rosie's babies again today... Their squeaks aren't quite as high pitched as they were... They are a week old as of last night btw.. 
I cant wait til i can clean her out.. then i can count them!!
How many more days do i have to wait??


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

well ive just weighed sunshine and she has put on another 0.5g and is now up to 63.3g which is nearly double the weight of one of my other girls who is 34.1g 

ive also worked out that she has a maximum of 1 week to give birth, and if she doesnt in the next week then unfortunately the mating was not a success and i will have to start all over again. but oh well just have to wait a little longer to see. 

i would say wait another week until you can handle them as by this time there is really no chance of rosie killing the babies. and i would wait 2 weeks until you can clean the cage as this will be quite stressful for mum. i usually only empty the bedding and leave the nest material in the cage and dont disinfect the cage, as this will still leave a good amount of rosies smell in the cage and wont stress her as much. 

i would do the same with misty's cage as if she gives birth like tonight then the same will apply. 

hope that helps you out.


----------

